# Beer Stone Stain in SS Fermenter



## wobbly (17/4/16)

What do you do to either remove or counter beer stone staining/buildup on/in you SS fermenters

Is there a particular acid/alkaline cleaner you use and if so what do you do to rinse of any residue 

Wobbly


----------



## AJS2154 (17/4/16)

Maybe this article helps wobbly:

http://www.birkocorp.com/brewery/white-papers/removing-beerstone-a-look-at-alternative-cleaning-methods/

Cheers, Anthony


----------



## Rod (17/4/16)

Pink Stain remover will shift it


----------



## razz (17/4/16)

Cleaning out residues when fermenter is still wet always stops build up and cleaning with PBW prior to use keeps them spotless.


----------



## GalBrew (17/4/16)

Rod said:


> Pink Stain remover will shift it


I would not be using chlorine based products on my precious stainless steel.


----------



## peteru (17/4/16)

+1 chlorine and any metal is a recipe for pitting and eventually holes.


----------



## fraser_john (18/4/16)

Here is a different way to deal with it.... just don't stress about it?

I have had my conical for 16 years and yeah sure, there are a few stain rings around where various krausen have formed over the years, but, at the end of the day, scrub it, sanitize it and move on, a stain does not affect performance of the vessel.


----------



## manticle (18/4/16)

Supposedly beerstone can harbour bacteria/micro-organisms if not removed.


----------



## Rocker1986 (18/4/16)

I've had it in my stainless urn.. bit of citric acid and a scrub gets rid of it pretty easily.


----------



## fraser_john (18/4/16)

manticle said:


> Supposedly beerstone can harbour bacteria/micro-organisms if not removed.


Yeah maybe, but it is just a stain, not a build up. Besides, fire cleanses all, I sanitize with pressurized steam........


----------



## iJosh (19/4/16)

Vinegar - white or distilled


----------



## /// (22/4/16)

Detal 22 from Supora will removed it. Phosphoric acid base. Beer stone can and does harbour bacteria and also will flavour taint beer. Worst in beer lines


----------



## Nugg3t (28/1/18)

Hi all,

Found some beerstone in my SS fermenter, in the elbow of my conicle. Is it safe to let this soak overnight, in caustic soda? I have it sitting in a plastic jug, in my sink.

Cheers


----------



## /// (28/1/18)

Nugg3t said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Found some beerstone in my SS fermenter, in the elbow of my conicle. Is it safe to let this soak overnight, in caustic soda? I have it sitting in a plastic jug, in my sink.
> 
> Cheers



All good. But the caustic will not remove beerstone, see above


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (28/1/18)

What’s beer stone look like?


----------



## Nugg3t (28/1/18)

/// said:


> All good. But the caustic will not remove beerstone, see above


What would you recommend? PBW? I cant seem to find Detal 22.


----------



## Nugg3t (28/1/18)

DJ_L3ThAL said:


> What’s beer stone look like?


Its like a beer stain.


----------



## /// (28/1/18)

Anything phosphoric / nitric acid based or as a mix


----------



## MHB (28/1/18)

IodPhos and StarSan both contain Phosphoric acid, as well as a bunch of other Acid Sanitisers, at the normal strengths it should stop the build up if used regularly. For a stubborn deposit use some a lot stronger.
Personally for Stainless I'm a big fan of IodPhos it was developed for use in the dairy industry, about the only other game where they work to the same hygiene standards as brewers.
The Phosphoric Acid will quickly remove beer stone (Calcium Oxalate) it also passivate the surface making it tougher and more corrosion resistant. Pretty cheap and lasts nearly forever (well I've never run a bottle dry before it was either lost, stolen or lent to someone who will be bringing it back some time soon...)
Mark


----------



## Edd Mather 6 (4/2/18)

Hi All , 
A acid (peracetic ), or other would help , basically an acidic solvent will shift the bugger .
Cheers
Edd


----------



## /// (8/2/18)

Edd Mather 6 said:


> Hi All ,
> A acid (peracetic ), or other would help , basically an acidic solvent will shift the bugger .
> Cheers
> Edd



Peraceric wont. Phos / nitric and blends there of will.


----------



## S.E (8/2/18)

Citric acid also works well and easily available from the super market spice section.


----------

